# Clinton, NY - Wtb hla snow wing/tractor undercarriage



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a 2001 new holland tn75da. 
Looking for a 8/13ft
Also looking for an undercarriage for this tractor.

Not sure if I can do a 9ft moldboard. Advice is welcome.

3153688756 or PM me or respond to thread

[email protected]


----------

